# Lost Landing Pad at Westwater



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Brer, try calling the commercial that was taking out... Holiday? I think it was...


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried them already. No luck.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Do you know for sure that it made it to the take out? No way it could have come off in Sock-it-to-me or somewhere else along the way?


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

I had one on my cooler the other in the bottom of my everything bag. I am sure they made it to the take out.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This could be the jinx of hijacking Grif's avatar. You need to change out your photo and pound a Schlitz while eating a turkey leg. That's the only way you'll ever get your pad back....


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

I had no idea. On my home I'll pick up some Shlitz and a bg ol' turkey leg.
I'll even change my avitar while slurpin' em down. then mabey I'll get my pad back.


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

Done and done, and I think a fitting avatar.


----------

